# South LA sunset



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Grand Isle, La sunset


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That's awesome. Great job.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Not a bad way to unwind after a 'hard' day on the water. 
Adult beverage, feet up ... well, you know the drill.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very Nice, Todd, I could use about 40 of those consecutive about now, what a freaking year all the way around!


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Hill country, TX last night...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

